# My wedding date is Halloween!!!!



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

I just have to gush a bit here, because I know you all understand my complete bliss in gettin my wish to get married on Halloween!What a surprise! I just told my man that I thought it would be cool if we did it then because then my 2 favorite days can be on the same day. He agrees its good, and the date is set. So we're having a small ceremony in the morning, then a nice lunch with the family, and that evening will be my originally planned party with all our friends! Its exactly what I wanted and I couldn't be more excited. The only question is now...what am I gonna wear?  The bloody mad scientist costume may not be quite the right thing. LOL.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Congrats! What to wear? Look up some pix of Carolyn Jones and Angelica Huston as Morticia Addams for some ideas.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations !!! I'm so jealous. I had to settle for the 26th of October.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I was at a wedding where the bride had a black gown trimmed with tiny red roses. Looked just like a wedding gown; train, veil, and all....but it was black instead of white. Maybe you could start with something like that, and go from there.
Congratulations, and best of luck to you!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Congradulations, My cousin is getting married on halloween too. They are having a Gangster/ Flapper theme. I can t wait either. They are all coming thru out haunted house walk thru after their rehersal! what a hoot eh!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats a really cool idea. Congrats!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congradulations! What a perfect day to start your lives together. Everyone will be celebrating on your anniversary every year.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Congratulations! What a perfect day to get married.


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats , sounds like a total blast!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

W00t! Will it be a traditional or themed ceremony?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats! I can't think of anything to wear, but I'm sure someone will have an idea on the forum. Good Luck!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations. I was just checking some old Halloween magazines, and I don't know if you can pull up records from their site, but Better Homes and Gardens Halloween issue, 2007, actually had a Hallowedding theme in their issue with alot of cool ideas. Best of luck.


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Warrant2000 said:


> W00t! Will it be a traditional or themed ceremony?


umm... well what it actually is is something like a civil service ceremony in america, only here in Austria they have really beautiful halls to do it in. In Austria everybody has to get married in this way regardless if you are planning to have another ceremony in a church or other location afterwards. So the wedding itself won't be themed, the ceremony only takes about 15 minutes, and then well the job is done! But I have decided that I would like very much to wear all red in a marilyn or jane mansfield style evening/coctail dress, and pin up hair and make up. Later we'll have a fancy lunch with the family, and in the evening I will still be hosting my Halloween party with all our friends! I can't think of a better reception than that! Of course one of my jack olanterns this year will read "Till death do us part!" LOL!:jol:
Thanks everybody for the well wishes and suggestions. I am soooo excited!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

congrat! so jelaous


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrtulations to you both, i'm sure it will be great. You can't ask for a better day either.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

haha congrats and my friends parents got married halloween lol the reception was a giant halloween party lol... YOU SHOULD GET MARRIED INNNN A HAUNTED HOUSE!!! that would be amazing! haha


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!! Cool...have ya considered Frankenstein & his bride Eve.... Have fun with it whatever ya choose!!!!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!! What a great day to have a wedding on! Hope everything goes perfect for you!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations, May you enjoy your Halloween anniversary for many years to come.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Congratulations! At least you know he'll never forget the date!

Hmmmm... combining costumes with the Wedding Night... I could see some creative applications there......


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Congratulations! At least you know he'll never forget the date!
> 
> Hmmmm... combining costumes with the Wedding Night... I could see some creative applications there......


Ha thats what he said! He knows he'll never forget our anniversary because I'll already be talking halloween plans three months in advance LOL!

Thanks everybody, I love this website and I knew that if anybody could appreciate my glee it would be you all.
Just to address the Bride of frankenstein idea comments... the funny thing is that I had already planned to do 2 large portraits of the monster and his bride to hang on the walls for the party before he even told me that we would be having the ceremony on Halloween. It was fate I tell ya!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome to the club. I'm getting married this Halloween as well.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

hexerei said:


> I just have to gush a bit here, because I know you all understand my complete bliss in gettin my wish to get married on Halloween!What a surprise! I just told my man that I thought it would be cool if we did it then because then my 2 favorite days can be on the same day. He agrees its good, and the date is set. So we're having a small ceremony in the morning, then a nice lunch with the family, and that evening will be my originally planned party with all our friends! Its exactly what I wanted and I couldn't be more excited. The only question is now...what am I gonna wear?  The bloody mad scientist costume may not be quite the right thing. LOL.


If you have scales and spikes coming out of your back, you could be Bride-Zilla for Halloween AND your wedding  Neat!


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

We were married on Oct 28th/06 (actually our 10nth anniversary of being together) and it's a blast. 
He wore a black suit, I wore a red bridal gown, all traditional, train, veil, cala lily bouquet; the works and all our guests were to be in costume. The groomsmen wore black shirts and pants with red/silver ties and the girls wore black dresses with red rose bouquets After the ceremony he put on a huge mad hatter hat, the best man wore a big top hat with rabbit ears, I took off my veil and wore a queen of hearts crown and cape ect. Our whole bridal party was Alice themed after the ceremony and we fit right in. We had a lot of games EVERYONE had to play and the "Spooky Awards" to hand out trophy's for costumes. It's a blast to get married this time of year!

We did do an "elegant" halloween which was a hard theme to do with little reference to help. I have noticed in the last couple years there have been more "elegant" halloween offerings but I had to invent it all from scratch but it was a blast. 

Before you decide what to wear, perhaps decide a theme and then it always falls into place. Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I was married on Friday, the 13th of October, 2006. We decided against Halloween because I still wanted to go to Italy and then set up as soon as we got back. Very few new props that year, but it worked out. Plus, it was Friday the 13th! It was ALMOST as cool as Halloween.


----------

